# LifeGear Glow Sticks



## Sentry18

So I got to work to find a box sitting by my office door addressed to me by name versus title and name. Inside was a dozen LifeGear Glow Sticks along with a note "Thanks for your business". I have placed a number of personal orders from the place (a local military surplus, sporting gear and hunting gear store) all as part of my preps. I always deliver preps to my office as it keep the UPS man from getting interested. But I digress...

They are small flashlights that light up very much like an cyalume light stick, only instead of chemicals inside it's an LED light bulb and a LR44 button battery. They are supposed to have over 100 hours run time on a single battery (200 hours in flashing mode). They come in blue, green and red (or at least the ones I received were in those colors). On the other end is a white LED flashlight that produces more light and a tighter beam than a Mini-Mag light. There is only one button that cycles from the flashlight, to the flashlight plus the glow stick on constant, to the constant lighted glow stick only to a flashing glow stick. On the opposite end is a whistle (and a cap). The whistle is surprisingly loud. Each unit comes with an extra battery, bulb and lanyard. These may not be the most amazing survival light in existence, but they are pretty neat. I am going to put a couple in each bug out bag and then give a couple to the younger kids to play with. That will tell me all I need to know about their durability and weaknesses. 

I looked them up online after I played with one for awhile and they seem to sell for around $4 each at Walmart and $5-10 everywhere else. I wouldn't pay more than $5 for one. Considering that a one time use cyalume light stick runs around $1.75 each in bulk, that is not too bad. The batteries can be had for around $0.25-$0.30 each. I also noticed that for a little more they make an all white waterproof version. I wish they made the waterproof version in colors. Oh well.


----------



## Grimm

These would be fun for your kiddos.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

I bought a bunch a them at the dollar store. Use em fer CERT cause the chemical ones get expensive after a bit. They work really well.


----------



## Sentry18

I was just looking at the picture and it doesn't really do them justice. They really do glow like a light stick, but they are definitely brighter. Maybe 25-30% or so brighter. I turned one on last night in my very dark bedroom and it lit the room up. The flashlight was bright too, maybe 15 Lumens or so. 

My kids played with one this morning and instantly decided that the whistle was the best part. The cap that cover's the whistle has already been lost. I am sure when it gets dark out the flashing glow stick will overtake the whistle in popularity. It has held up to being tossed around, stepped on and chewed on. So far so good.


----------



## NaeKid

I have two of those in each of my BOB's (one red and one green) and I have a couple of them scattered about my house as well, stashed in my camper and such for several years now. 

Love them!!! 

They have been working very well for me, and, I haven't needed to replace the batteries (yet). Hmm .. that reminds me, I should stock-up on some batteries :laugh:


----------



## Grimm

Sentry18 said:


> I was just looking at the picture and it doesn't really do them justice. They really do glow like a light stick, but they are definitely brighter. Maybe 25-30% or so brighter. I turned one on last night in my very dark bedroom and it lit the room up. The flashlight was bright too, maybe 15 Lumens or so.
> 
> My kids played with one this morning and instantly decided that the whistle was the best part. The cap that cover's the whistle has already been lost. I am sure when it gets dark out the flashing glow stick will overtake the whistle in popularity. It has held up to being tossed around, stepped on and chewed on. So far so good.


Keep us updated how they hold up to the kids. If they last a decent time to their torture I'll have to replace my stores of glow sticks with these...


----------



## Sparky_D

I have one hanging in my office with red "Glow In The Dark" airsoft BBs inside the whistle portion.

My office has no windows, and in a power outage, I have no emergency lighting (guess I need to fix that, now that I think about it...).

When the lights go off, the BBs glow and direct me to the light. Then I can use the light to get to my office kit for the main flashlight...










Also keep one in each vehicle, one in each BOB/GHB, and a few stashed around the house.

Got mine @ Walmart










but I also have a few I got from Dollar Tree.

It's fun to tie it to a 3' length of cord, turn it on flash, then swing it in a circle at night when it's real dark.
Cool effects... Never fails to make the grandson smile.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

We use those at church for the ushers. It's dark in there during praise and worship so they use them to seat the late comers. They last quite a long time really. We've used them over 5 services every Sunday for about a year. Can't tell you if the batteries have been changed or not but still they are great little emergency lights.


----------



## drfacefixer

8thDayStranger said:


> We use those at church for the ushers. It's dark in there during praise and worship so they use them to seat the late comers. They last quite a long time really. We've used them over 5 services every Sunday for about a year. Can't tell you if the batteries have been changed or not but still they are great little emergency lights.


I get them for 1.97 but can't say where. Best bet for the batteries is eBay. you can get a load of the button batteries for a few bucks. Just keep the batteries away from small kids. I know of two cases where kids under 6 died from swallowing these batteries. One ended up with esophageal burns and later succumbed to sepsis and the other died of a late identified bowel perforation. Sorry to be a Debbie downer. There is also a larger version of these that run on 3 aaa. They blink on when wet, are waterproof and function just like the smaller versions. They are supposed to run for 400hrs on the blinker function. I've seen those for $5-6


----------



## k0xxx

Those look like it may be worth wandering back over to Walmart and pick up a few. Thanks!


----------



## k0xxx

I picked up a few of these and I glued a neodymium magnet, to the end of the whistle cover, on the ones that I keep in the vehicles. Now if needed, I can attach it to the vehicle as an emergency flasher or attach it to the underside of the hood for extra light. They seem to work well.


----------



## Sentry18

Very cool idea. I might have to pick up some magnets!

So far my children have failed to destroy the lights I gave them. No whistle covers remain, the lanyards are gone and one no longer has a rubber cover on the on/off button. But they all still work and seem just as bright as they did on day one. I made sure that the bezels were all on nice and tight and they are still nice and tight. The torture test continues.

I also went to the place that gave them to me and they had a huge rack full of them for $2.99 each. I guess they got a crazy good deal on them. So I bought some more to add to my preps and I even put 4 into my active shooter bag (for work) replacing the cyalume sticks I had in there. I also ordered a couple dozen button batteries off of eBay. I hate having something that takes juice and not having back up batteries. They are all now sitting in a defunct microwave in the man cave along with several hundred other batteries.


----------



## Sentry18

Just for the record, after approx. 7 very abusive weeks one of the kids finally destroyed a glow stick. I found the tube broken on the floor of my very aggressive 3 year old's room. Ironically the green colored portion that houses the light module and batteries was cracked but still semi intact and semi functional. The green steady and blinking light are functional but the flashlight is DOA. I am not sure how she broke off the whitish/clear tube but she did. Of course the lanyard, whistle cover and rubber button were already long gone. I want to point out that I estimated one of these lights would last 2 weeks in her possession (and I was being generous), but it made it 7. That is a pretty serious testament to the quality of these low cost lights. I should also note that she turned on the glowing green tube and let it run almost every night since they day I gave it to her. Still lights up after some 200+ hours. 

This light will go in the HIGHLY RECOMMEND category.


----------



## NaeKid

Love reports like that!!! :congrat:


----------



## Grimm

I got a few after reading your review and they are still kickin'. Roo likes to have them in the car at night. She plays with them all the time.


----------



## Boomy

Last week I picked up seven of them. Our Kroger's had them on clearance for $2.49. I did the happy dance...
They normally run @ $7 around here


----------



## eddy_dvyvan

I havnt found these over here yet,

They look like they may be worth the shipping costs. 1 in every car and bob and a few around the house may come in very handy


----------



## Sentry18

Just wanted to update this by adding a new fact that may or may not matter to anyone but me. I went down to the man cave to swap out batteries one of these glow sticks. First the glow stick had become a night light in one of my daughters bedrooms for the last several months. That's pretty impressive. But what I found most interesting was that the batteries these glow sticks take are also the same batteries that can be used in Aimpoint red dot optics. Since my optic of choice is the Aimpoint PRO, that makes it even more convenient to have a stash of LR44's around.


----------



## Grimm

Sentry18 said:


> Just wanted to update this by adding a new fact that may or may not matter to anyone but me. I went down to the man cave to swap out batteries one of these glow sticks. First the glow stick had become a night light in one of my daughters bedrooms for the last several months. That's pretty impressive. But what I found most interesting was that the batteries these glow sticks take are also the same batteries that can be used in Aimpoint red dot optics. Since my optic of choice is the Aimpoint PRO, that makes it even more convenient to have a stash of LR44's around.


Those are the same batteries that are in Winter's LED tag light on her collar.

artydance:


----------



## Sybil6

I thought I saw somewhere someone said the swung the lanyard around. My brother got me one and told me that if you did that it would be a great rescue light. It makes essentially a huge green circle. I've had mine for a couple of years and it's never needed anything but new batteries.


----------



## Caribou

Sybil6 said:


> I thought I saw somewhere someone said the swung the lanyard around. My brother got me one and told me that if you did that it would be a great rescue light. It makes essentially a huge green circle. I've had mine for a couple of years and it's never needed anything but new batteries.


Excellent advice. I taught this in my survival classes. It appears to the eye as a 6' to 8' circle depending on the length of cord you use. This is much easier to see than the one dot of light. Green is also the easiest color for the human eye to see.


----------



## OHprepper

I did that in the service with infrared chem lights. We called it an " IR buzzsaw". I used it to guide helicopters to my location at night.


----------



## GlockASP

I have about 48 of the ones with the whistles on them and another 24 of the ones that are just plain light sticks (no flashlight or whistle). Found a bunch on clearance one time and bought them all.

I use them all the time with the Cub Scouts when we go camping or when we are out at night. Marking the trail to the bath houses, marking the guy lines on the tents, etc. The camp looks like a Christmas tree and the boys love it.

I think I have lost less then 6 to damage and or mechanical failure in the past 2-3 years I have been using them.

Most of mine are green, I just started to get other colors, but i still think the green ones are the brightest out of all of them.

I love the idea of Life Gear and there battery program till you see the prices for the shipping.

$4.99 S&H for (3) AG-13 batteries. (each one takes three batteries)

12 sets of batteries was:

Subtotal $0.00	
Shipping & Handling	$26.99 

Nope, I found a 4 pk at the local dollar store, and they work just as good. four sets, for $3. $2 ahead of the game right there.

$5 for three batteries...... NO, I can get them from fleabay, Amazon or china for pennies each and free shipping. No way am I gonna pay that.

Hell, I found 9, 2032 coin batteries at ACE hardware the other day for $1.50 for the package!!! artydance:

but I digress.....

I do recommend them.

I also have some of there other larger flashlights and I just got one of there aluminum tactical ones.

*below is from there web site:
*
Our Battery Recycling Program
We're Committed to Keeping Batteries out of Landfills

Reuse your Life+Gear product with every new adventure, recycle your batteries through Life+Gear's Battery Recycling Program and have peace of mind in choosing a company that cares about you as well as the environment you love.

Our battery recycle program makes it easy to keep our planet protected from the toxins batteries emit when not recycled properly. Send your used batteries back.

With your replacement batteries* from Life+Gear, you will receive a postage paid envelope to recycle your used batteries.
Just drop them in the mail, and we'll recycle them for you.

*BATTERIES ARE FREE. You pay only shipping and handling.
Benefits of Recycling

- Protect our health
- Reduce consumption of natural resources
- Valuable materials are reused many times
- Keep hazardous materials from leaching into the environment
- Keep toxic materials & waste from landfills

- 4 light modes -- LED flashlight, glow mode with LED flashlight, glow mode, and flasher mode
- Emergency whistle
- 200 hours of light in flasher mode
- 4 Emergency signaling options
- Non-toxic
- Reusable
- 10,000 LED hours of product life!
- 7.5 inches tall
- One-handed operation
- 3 Button cell batteries included
- Auto off in 1 hour

Glow Stick

Fun everyday glowsticks with built-in safety features

Join Life+Gear's GLOW Family! These GLOW Sticks are not only fun and useful every day, but could also someday help save your life!

This multi-functioning GLOW Stick not only provides a long-lasting LED light, but also features four safety signaling modes, including:

Color glow stick
Color flasher
Bright white flashlight
Whistle

Battery operated, chemical-free and environmentally friendly, Life+Gear's GLOW Stick is an environmentally friendly accessory for your whole family's many adventures, from hiking and camping to sleep-overs and Trick or Treating.

Available colors:

Glow red
Glow green
Glow blue
Glow pink
Glow purple
Glow sky
Mulit-Colored
Orange


----------



## jackpreparednessexpert

Thanks for the information! I was looking to add decent glow sticks to my BOB these are great choices! On another note I need a decent flashlight to add on my BOB, one that's bright and lasts for a long time, anybody got any recommendations ? :teehee:


----------

